# Big cat



## Steelhead Junky (Sep 10, 2006)

This lion was hit between Grantsville and Walker WV.. by a car. Game and Fish had to come and put him down. He charged at the Fish and Game guy in the process. Look at his PAWS!. Found this on another site.


----------



## kpj17hmr (Feb 12, 2008)

man i would hate to call him in with a rabbit distress call


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

/img]


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

kpj17hmr said:


> man i would hate to call him in with a rabbit distress call


Yeah, no kidding. LOL! Then you would hear my all new underwear distress call!


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

In the first pic. Look over the guys right shoulder. There is a ton of antlers hanging back there. That looks like a beautiful Mule Deer rack on the table. This guy might be the taxidermist or he travels.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Herman

He could be a taxidermist. However, I know my uncle has more racks than that hanging in his basement. A combination of our entire side of the family leaving all the racks from all the bucks we ever shot at his house. Something to consider anyway.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

That buck on the table looks HUGE! I am willing to bet he is a taxidermist. Just a thought though.

That cat is rather large. I bet the people didn't get out of there car till the DNR got there! haha


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I was thinking that too. Or he travels to hunt. There are no Mule Deer anywhere near West Virginia. But you're right Fallguy; my buddy's friend lets a lot of people hunt on his land. If it's not a monster they give him the rack for his den. He and his friends have been hunting over 50 years on the same 500 acres. Lots of antlers! Actually, I just looked at the pic again. There is a full head mount in the back, it looks like it's lying down and there is a mounted bird in the center. (Wow, I need to get a life) lol


----------



## Steelhead Junky (Sep 10, 2006)

I do believe it was hit by a car. Look at the road rash on yhe cat's back leg.


----------



## 7mmremmag1995 (Feb 17, 2008)

hope whoever hit it had an Abram's tank cause that suckers gonna leave a dent


----------

